# 1 Yr. Old + Vivs Only



## yadokuningen (Jan 29, 2008)

Please post pix of your vivs that have been up and going for a year or more. Please! Everyone likes to post pictures of their "just built" vivs, but I would like to see what more "established" vivs look like. Thank you.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

First built - 











One year later -


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

18x18x18 exoterra
just built








grown in









another 18 exo grown in











10 gallon grown in


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Not a year though, about 6 months.


----------



## yadokuningen (Jan 29, 2008)

*Wow!*

Thanks guys! It's really cool to see the amount of growth. Keep em coming. Please!


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

This is a great thread! love all the tanks.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great idea guys! Ill try to get decent new pics...


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great thread idea, hope to see some more great FTS


----------



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

I just took the 'new' pics. I should have cleaned it up a bit... but didn't. Oh well! :lol: 

24"x18"x18" Exo-Terra.

Just built:










1-year later:


----------



## Tasiamay (Sep 4, 2006)

Just Built ...










Almost 2 years later ...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

^ And its still one of my favorites. Love those cardinals and that Anubias.


----------



## yadokuningen (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice Tanks Everyone! Please post more!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great tanks, Kristen, love the pauladarium!!


----------



## mossy oak (Sep 6, 2005)

Terrible picture but this viv has been up and running for about a year and a half, sorry no before and after shot.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Got a new shot of the tank I posted above, this is a few days old.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Beautiful Tanks Everyone, Viv envy.


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

this is a great thread keep it going


----------



## yadokuningen (Jan 29, 2008)

Mywebbedtoes: Great tank!! Looks like you have a few orchids in there. Can you provide details on the orchids? Thank you!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

yadokuningen said:


> Mywebbedtoes: Great tank!! Looks like you have a few orchids in there. Can you provide details on the orchids? Thank you!


Thank you!
Sure. This tank has 4. The two in bloom are an unknown warm growing Masdavilla hybrid and Pleurothallis grobyi (which I highly recomend, blooms all the time). It also has a Pleurothallis tribuloides that is thriving and a one more that escapes me. There are some better shots in the "Tis the season..." thread. I recently posted on two of my tanks with a few more shots of this tank and another. The second has ten orchids, I will have to go home and check all the tags, but it does have Pleurothallis brighamii (again blooms all the time), Pleurothallis grobyi, Masdevallia Ibanez Behar 'Speckles' , two other warm growing masdavilla hybrids, Restrepia brachypus (has bloomed several times in a month), and some oncidiums and a Bulbophyllum. That thread is...http://www.dendroboard.com/member-s-frogs-vivariums/topic37058.html.

There is also a current thread on vivarium orchids here 
http://www.dendroboard.com/plants/topic37050.html


----------



## Tom V (Jan 4, 2006)

I took my camera to work after seeing this thread and I finally got around to taking some pictures of tanks I had set up there. The first viv is a 60-70 gallon with an overflow smack in the middle of it. I didn't have much at my disposal when I took it over from someone else, so I attached cork to the overflow and put a few cuttings of creeping fig on it. This was maybe 2 years ago and I trim it back constantly. There isn't much else as far as construction that was involved I just prayed that the plants would fill in and that it would be serviceable. The tank has gone through some changes since then (plant choice, etc., and I enlarged the pond area) but the layout is the same, and it has been generally untouched in terms of landscape and plants-unless I get bored-for a long time now. This tank houses leucs.

Bad shot of the tank-the other half is basically a giant strawberry begonia, a moss covered branch, and a bunch of plants creeping up the back








It's tough to get any sense of depth with this picture, but none of them turned out too well and I was in a rush...








Detail of moss, creeping fig, selaginella









The second viv is a 130 gallon EZ Access that has been in various states of disrepair for years. I inherited it a while back (and wasn't really thrilled with the prospect at first) and started trying to make something of it. Some of the growth has been in place for about a year, but some of it is newer too. The tank looked nothing like this six months ago, I can tell you that much. I took the pictures low from the door, which is on the narrow side. I consider that the front of the tank anyway because I like the three foot depth and terraced slope that gets vertical near the top. In my opinion it is also the best looking view of the tank. There is a pond in the front left corner, which isn't really visible. Currently it houses two green trivs.

Shot from my favorite vantage point (crouching)








Another similar shot








A few details of some of the growth

























Thanks for looking, figured I might as well share these.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

excellent tanks, your have some crazy growth going on there.


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I like both of them! looks like things are doing really well.


----------



## yadokuningen (Jan 29, 2008)

Tom V: Awesome tanks! Your moss is doing great. What types of moss do you have? Also what lights are you using to keep everything so lush?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

:shock: Gorgeous Tanks Tom!!! Amazing


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

I think we need a pic of your tank Sarah! last time i saw it i was impressed how about some updates?


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I need a good camera first... Ill try to get some updated pics. its grown in a ton, bromes and ficus EVERYWHERE


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I need a good camera first...


I thought you were shooting on a Nikon? 

I'd love to see some update shots from you!


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

No, I've USED a Nikon D200 before, I dont own one though. :? Someday maybe. My pictures would be a hell of a lot better if I had one to use all the time, because contrary to what my digital photos show, I am a decent photographer :lol:


----------



## Tom V (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone, sorry it took me a while to respond  . As far as the moss goes, it's actually sheet moss that I got from a friend of mine. He gave me a couple different types, and that one actually seemed to do well in the long run. As for the lighting, the first tank has a 36 inch Aqualight in which I'm only running one of the lights, a 96 watt 6700K power compact. The 130 gallon has a Current fixture that's running two 96 watt 10,000K compacts.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I will post here in a month or so...to be truly a 1 yr old + only.

It's great to see the before and after shots.


----------



## holidayhanson (Apr 25, 2007)

I remember being so stoked on how great my first viv looked when I finally finished it....but today I look back after a year of growth and am pretty blown away. I collected most of the cuttings from different plants at work and various supermarkets and friends houses. Just yesterday I added a second exo-terra 3 bulb canopy to the top to get some color out of the broms. After a few billion ff escapees I sealed every exit. The top is completely glass and i taped shut the vents under the doors. No mor fans or humidifer. I am planning to install some internally mounted fans to keep the glass clear and create some air movement. 

I feel all the time I put into making the background look just right just got smothered in beautiful luscious chlorophylic vegetation. I think on my next viv I will put more effort into planning ideal growing spots for specific plants and less into the hard scape. As you can see all the nice drift wood I paid good money for is pretty much covered.

May, 22 2007









May, 22 2008









Right Side- May 07









Right Side May 08









Left Side May 07









Left Side May 08- Try and pick out the coco hut (its still there) with a blue nose poking out. :wink: 









Live Leaf Litter









Happy Inhabitants


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: thats grown in really nice my friend!! very nice


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome vivs everyone. 

Tom - are those the vivs at TFP? The one with all the creeping fig looks familiar. I was there for the anniversary sale and seeing those vivs was actually what insipred me to try setting up my own. I wonder if you were the guy I talked to for a while.


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

My tank just turned 1 year.

Here it is when I first finished it:











Here it is a year later:


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow Jency, I dig it a lot. It's amazing what some patience can do huh? Looking good.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy crap jency, that looks like a real tank :wink:


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

This is a really good thread. Nice vivs everybody! Keep up the good work  

I can't believe it's been so long.
4/07









5/08









Aside from putting in more plants and taking out the Ludisia discolor I haven't had to do much with this one except stare at it.


----------



## Jencylivez (May 31, 2007)

housevibe7 said:


> Holy crap jency, that looks like a real tank :wink:


Lol gee thanks


----------



## zachxbass (Apr 21, 2008)

This thread is awesome.... thought i'd give it a bump. sorry i don't have anything to contribute yet, my first viv. is only about 3 months old right now, so about 9 months from now i can contribute.


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, this topic is so cool! Please, post more!


----------



## m4dc4t (Jun 28, 2008)

ProjectReptile said:


> I just took the 'new' pics. I should have cleaned it up a bit... but didn't. Oh well! :lol:
> 
> 24"x18"x18" Exo-Terra.
> 
> ...


What kind of Grass is in this viv? All of the vivs on this thread look great!


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

m4dc4t said:


> What kind of Grass is in this viv? All of the vivs on this thread look great!


Looks like Cymbopogon citratus, but is hard to say... They're all the same!


----------

